# Problems connecting wirelessly to printer



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm using Mac OS X v.10.6.2 on a Macbook 3.1. I have an HP Photosmart C8100 all-in-one printer and want to setup a link over the home network using Bonjour for Windows; the other machines are a combination of Windows 7 and XP, all with Bonjour for windows installed.

The problem is this, I had the system working as intended but now my Macbook no longer wants to connect to the printer. It does if I plug the printer directly into the router but his prevents the PCs seeing the printer via bonjour... yes I can print from them via the usual TCP/IP port, but I have had problems maintaining the links which is why I want to use Bonjour. I'm new to Macs and would therefore welcome some insight into why the Macbook isn't connecting.

The router I am using is a Linksys WAG160N, sitting practically on top of the printer, so the signal is excellent.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you added the printer as a Bonjour printer?


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your time. Do you mean on the Mac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, open the Printer and Fax System Preference Pane and when you add printers, there is an icon at the top that says Bonjour printers. With the printer on and connect to the network, click that button and the Mac will either find it, or ask for the Bonjour address. Then tell it to remember the printer and it should work.


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, following your directions I don't see the bonjour icon. Do I need to enable something? I also don't seem to find any reference to Bonjour on the Mac at all and wonder if it is an option I managed somehow not to install when I upgraded to Leopard.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Bonjour is part of the OS, it installs always. If the printer is on, then add printer and click on the default button, and Bonjour printers the Mac sees are there.


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello again.
You will be getting fed up with me because again I am not seeing what is said to be there. Pressing '+' to add a printer and then selecting default, a window opens but there are no printers. I am beginning to think it may be something to do with the network rather than either the printer or the Mac. The router is a dual band with the printer 802.11g and the Mac 802.11n, what do you think?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The router will control the data from the Mac and the printer, they will not be talking directly. Does the Mac connect to the network, see the other computers on it? And to make sure, the Windows PCs are seeing the printer just fine? Do they see the Mac?


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

Once again thanks for your time and patience. 
The Mac sees the printer at times and when it does the PCs can find the Printer using the Bonjour wizard. I have Network Magic on the PCs and can see the MAC with it, but I don't see the PCs from the Mac. 
I had success today and had the desired system in place... however having put the MAC to sleep, find it has lost everything again despite having locked it all before closing the lid.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Create a new admin user account and use that account to connect and then see if the settings stick after sleeping.


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

I did as you suggested without success. I'm convinced the problem is with the configuration of the dual band router. I was mistaken with the PCs seeing the Mac, they cannot access it, it was just showing up on the network magic graphics from an earlier time. I've put NM on the mac now and it cannot see anything on the network otherthan the router. When I tried to ping the printer from the router via the mac, it stated it could not identify the host. 
I shall persevere and try to understand how I can change the settings on the router so it can see both both channels and allow crossover communications. Thanks for your time, I'll post whether I get any success when I have achieved it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would just turn the wireless-N off. The Mac will connect to which ever speed it can, so it will automatically drop to wireless-G speeds if the router is only running G. Again, check to make sure that it is set up as a DHCP server, and the Mac is set up to get an IP address from DHCP server. Also, if there is a modem attached to the router for internet, unplug that and give it a try. Most modems are set up as DHCP servers as well, and many times, home networks fail because both the modem and router are trying to assign out IP addresses, and they fight, breaking things like network printers.


----------



## DJ TBA (Jan 30, 2010)

To the OP: You are not alone, my C8100 all-in-one printer HATES my iMac. I have never got it to work properly via wireless. Strangely my partners MacBook that I set up in the exact same way, works fine!?!


----------



## cabildo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, sorry for the delay in responding.
I had done exactly what you suggested and effectively disabled the n band with immediate success. I now see everything you said I should have seen and the printer can now be seen and used wirelessly by all computers, iphone and ipod touch. Mind you I do have to reset the router occasionally for the PCs to see the printer via Bonjour, but I can live with that. 
So once again, many thanks for your help!


----------

